# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Μηλόξυδο-Σκορδόνερο

## Snowbird

Ερώτηση: μπορούμε να δίνουμε στα καναρίνια μας προληπτικά ή το αποφεύγουμε;
και αν ναι, σε τι αναλογία; Δεν τους έχω δώσει ποτέ και αναρωτιεμαι αν θα έπρεπε κάπου κάπου.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

μηλοξυδο για 10 ημερες μια φορα το μηνα....15 ml σε 2 lt νερου

----------


## mitsman

Ελενα μηλοξυδο δινω ολο τον χρονο για μια  εβδομαδα συνεχομενα καθε μηνα προοληπτικα, 5 μλ μηλοξυδου στα 100 μλ νερου!

Σκορδονερο δεν εχω καταλαβει καν πως φτιαχνεται και ετσι δεν εχω δωσει ακομη!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Δημητρη σαν να μην συμφωνουμε στην δοσολογια

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χ αχα  χα χα χα αχ αχ χ αχ α χ α χα


Εγω το εφαρμοσα ολο τον χειμωνα και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο!!!!! δεν ξέρω!!!! Ο καθένας κανει το δικό του!

----------


## ninos

για το σκορδόνερο θα βάλεις μια σκελίδα σκόρδου σε 100 ml, θα το αφήσεις για λίγη ώρα και μετά άδειασμα του νερού στην ποτήστρα. Για το μηλόξυδο, εγώ βάζω 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού σε μια ποτήστρα 100 ml

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

το σκορδονερο για τι χρηση ειναι????Το βαζεις αφου τελειωσεις με το μηλοξυδο?

----------


## ninos

Το σκορδόνερο και γενικά το σκόρδο πρέπει να δίνεται με μέτρο. Μπορεί να το εφαρμόσει κάποιος 1 φορά την εβδομάδα εαν δεν κάνω λάθος.  Γενικά το σκόρδο έχει αντιμικροβιακές - αντιβακτηριακές ιδιότητες και μπορείς να δεις πληροφορίες στο θέμα *εδω* που είχε γράψει ο JK. Επίσης μερικοί ψεκάζουν το πτηνό, αφού λειτουργεί και ως φυσικό αντιπαρασιτικό

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλησπέρα.
Μηλόξυδο βάζω στο νερό του μπάνιου τους 2 με 3 φορές τη βδομάδα,5ml ανα 100 ml περίπου.

----------


## δημητρα

μυλοξυδο και στο μπανακι συμφωνω απολυτα   ::

----------


## 11panos04

Για σκορδονερο,απο το βραδυ,σε ενα λιτρο νερου κοβεις τρεις-τεσσερις σκελιδες σκορδο,τις βαζεις στο μπουκαλι με νερο κλεινεις κ κουνας καλα και το αφηνεις ολο το βραδυ να ηρεμησει.Το επομενο πρωι,το χρησιμοποιεις.Οι οδηγιες απο φιλη εκτροφεα.

Φιλικα

----------


## panos70

> 11panos04 
> για σκορδονερο,απο το βραδυ,σε ενα λιτρο νερου κοβεις τρεις-τεσσερις σκελιδες σκορδο,τις βαζεις στο μπουκαλι με νερο κλεινεις κ κουνας καλα και το αφηνεις ολο το βραδυ να ηρεμησει.το επομενο πρωι,το χρησιμοποιεις.οι οδηγιες απο φιλη εκτροφεα.


κι εγω συμφονω απολυτα με τον πανο

----------


## jk21

εγω χορηγω εντελως προληπτικα 2.5 ml στα 100 ml νερου  .αν εχει καποιος υποψιες για μυκητες πρεπει να δινει συμφωνα με την γνωμη μου 5 ml  (ενα κουταλι του γλυκου ) στα 100 ml νερου και σιγουρα οχι κατω απο 1.5 ml στα 100 ml που αναφερεται στο merckvetmanual  http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in...ider%2cvinegar

νοημα εχει η συνεχης χορηγηση για ενα 10ημερο σχεδον , οπως θα διναμε και φαρμακο για εκριζωση των μυκητων .καθε αλλη συχνοτητα χορηγησης που εχω διαβασει διαδικτυακα του τυπου 2-3 μερες το μηνα ή μια φορα την εβδομαδα κλπ θα την χαρακτηριζα ... εθιμοτυπικη ! 

δεν θα χορηγουσα παραπανω απο την δοση που αναφερεται στο merckvetmanual  αν δεν ημουν σιγουρος οτι και σε μεγαλυτερη δοση δεν δημιουργει κανενα απολυτως προβλημα στα πουλια ,ισα ισα εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες δραστικοτητας αν οι μυκητες ειναι ανθεκτικοι  .παντως οταν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι υπαρχει υπαρκτο και σοβαρο θεμα με μυκητες ,νομιζω πρεπει να ξεκιναμε με μηλοξυδο ,και συντομα αν δεν δουμε μεγαλη βελτιωση να συνεχισουμε με το καταλληλο φαρμακο .επειδη εκεινο χορηγειται στο στομα ,ανετα μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε σε πιο αραιη δοση και στο  νερο μηλοξυδο .προσοχη στη χορηγηση του λιγο πριν την ωοτοκια γιατι δεσμευει το ασβεστιο !

για το σκορδονερο αφου υπενθυμισω οτι αν μεινει πολλες ωρες στο νερο ,η αλισινη του που ειναι η δραστικοτερη ουσια του ,παει περιπατο (αρα δεν εχει νοημα να εμβαπτιζουμε για ωρες σκελιδες στο νερο  ) να πω οτι αφου σπασουμε μια σκελιδα σε νερο μιας ποτιστρας (την σπασουμε εντος του ,οχι καπου αλλου και την μεταφερουμε σε αυτο ) καλα ειναι να χορηγουμε σε υπαρχον περιστατικο αρρωστιας ,αμεσα στο στομα του πουλιου .βοηθα και σε μυκητες και σε μικροβια και σε καποια παρασιτα .αν δοθει με αυτον τον τροπο μπορει να μην γιατρεψει αλλα θα αναχαιτισει το προβλημα μεχρι να ερθει το φαρμακο .ειναι σαφως δραστικοτερο του μηλοξυδου αλλα και βαρυ για το στομαχι ανθρωπων και πουλιων για αυτο θελει μετρο και οχι συνεχη χορηγηση

----------


## jk21

περι της δρασης της αλισινης και την μη σταθεροτητας της σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα μετα το σπασιμο της σκελιδας ,μπορουμε να δουμε αυτο

http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocente...micals/garlic/

<< *Powdered (Dehydrated) Garlic*
 Powdered or  dehydrated garlic is made from garlic cloves that are usually           sliced and dried at a low temperature to prevent alliinase inactivation           (114).  The dried garlic is pulverized          and often made into tablets. To  meet United States Pharmacopeia (USP)          standards, powdered  garlic supplements must contain no less than 0.1%           gamma-glutamyl-S-allylcysteine and no less than 0.3% alliin (dry weight)           (115).  Although powdered garlic supplements          do not actually contain  allicin, the manufacturer may provide a value          for the “allicin  potential” or “allicin yield” of a supplement on the          label.  These values represent the maximum achievable allicin yield of          a  supplement (116).  It is determined          by dissolving powdered garlic in water at  room temperature and measuring          the allicin content after 30  minutes (115).           Because alliinase is inactivated at the acid pH of the  stomach, most powdered          garlic tablets are enteric-coated to  keep them from dissolving before          they reach the neutral pH of  the intestine. It has been argued that it          is more appropriate  to measure “allicin release” using a USP method for          assessing  drug release from enteric-coated tablets under conditions that           mimic those of the stomach and intestine (115).          Allicin release by this method has been shown to parallel true bioavailability          (116).  Most tablet brands have been          found to produce little allicin  under these conditions, due mainly to          low alliinase activity  and prolonged disintegration times (116,          117).  Many manufacturers provide          information on the “allicin  potential” of their powdered garlic supplements,          but few  provide information on the “allicin release.” A number of controlled           clinical trials have examined the effect of powdered or dehydrated  garlic          supplements on cardiovascular risk factors (see Cardiovascular          Disease  above). The most commonly used doses ranged from of 600-900           mg/day and provided 3,600-5,400 mcg/day of potential allicin (63). >>

----------


## nautikos52

Δηλαδή Δημήτρη αποφεύγουμε το μηλόξυδο την εβδομάδα που η θηλυκια γεννάει ή καθόλη την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής?

----------


## jk21

το αποφευγουμε οσο η θηλυκια περιμενει αυγα και οσο υπαρχουν νεοσσοι μεχρι ενος μηνος γιατι εχουν αναγκη σε ασβεστιο μεγαλη .οταν απογαλακτιζονται οι νεοσσοι γιατι ειναι περιοδος στρες για αυτους (ο αποχωρισμος απο τους γονεις ) και για αναπτυξη μυκητων ,και οσο οι θηλυκες κλωσσουν ηδη γεννημενα αυγα ,μπορουμε να δινουμε αλλα καλα ειναι στη μιση δοση (μισο κουταλι στα 100 ml ) εκτος αν δινουμε πχ ριγανελαιο στο νερο οποτε εχουμε προστασια απο εκει

----------


## Daminikos

Κύριε Δημήτρη, αν το μηλόξυδο το δίνουμε συστηματικά 2 φορές την εβδομάδα δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα ??? γιατι εγω αυτό κάνω .....

----------


## jk21

λες του μυκητες να φυγουν αλλα περιμενεις να το κανουν μονοι τους ...  :wink: 
οταν ενα καταλληλο φαρμακο για αυτους ,η νυστατινη αλλα και αλλα φαρμακα θελουν κανενα 10ημερο και ισως δεν καταφερουν να τους εκριζωσουν απλα να τους μειωσουν σημαντικα ,τι μπορει να κανει ενα μηλοξυδο σε δυο μερες; απλα για 2 μερες αναχαιτιζει την αυξηση τους ,δεν τους μειωνει καν .ειναι αυτο που χαριτολογοντας δεικτικα ονομαζω εθιμοτυπικη χρηση 

8-10 μερες καθε μηνα .παρακατω δεν εχει ουσιαστικο αποτελεσμα ,παραπανω μπορει να εχουμε παρενεργειες οπως πχ μη σωστη απορροφηση του ασβεστιου

----------


## Daminikos

Σε ότι έχει να κάνει με την δοσολογία, 25 ml ανα λίτρο νερού είναι καλά ?? (Μιλάω για 25ml συγκρίνοντας το με τα 2,5 ml στα 100 ml νερο που έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω).
Εγώ Βάζω το μηλόξυδο σε μια κανάτα του λίτρου γεμάτη νερό, το ανακατεύω και στη συνέχεια γεμίζω τις ποτίστρες των κλουβιών.

----------


## jk21

για απλη προληψη οταν δεν εχεις υπονοιες για προβλημα (συμπτωματα υποπτα ) ναι ειναι μια χαρα : 25 ml στο λιτρο

----------


## Daminikos

Καλή σας ημέρα !!!
Υπάρχει κάποιο άρθρο σχετικό που αναφέρεται στους μύκητες και πως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε εαν υπάρχουν σε κάποιο πουλάκι ??

----------


## ninos

καλημέρα Νικόλα,

στα άρθρα του φόρουμ δεν βλέπω κάτι. Υπάρχουν όμως διάφορες αναφορές για μύκητες στις ασθένειες των πτηνών. Έχεις κάποιες υπόνοιες για το πουλάκι και ρωτάς ;

----------


## jk21

λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες στο εσωτερικο του στοματος ,τροφη που δεν φευγει απο τον προλοβο πληρως σε μικρα ,παθολογικη πτεροροια και ειδικα στο λαιμο ,διαταση απο αερια στον προλοβο ,σπορια αχωνευτα στις κουτσουλιες ,εμετος  ειναι μερικα απο τα σημαδια της καντιντιασης που ειναι η πιο συνηθισμενη μυκητιαση .υπαρχει ομως και η ασπεργιλλωση που εχει παρομοια συμπτωματα με εντονο προβλημα στο αναπνευστικο  και το megabacteria που ανιχνευεται και δυσκολα με εξετασεις ακομη πιο υπουλο και δυσκολα αντιμετωπισιμο με παρομοια συμπτωματα και εντονη απωλεια βαρους σε ελαχιστο χρονο οταν ειναι στην εξαρση του 


για μενα η αντιμετωπιση του προβληματος εχει καποιες βασικες κινησεις 

συχνη χρηση μηλοξυδου 8-10 μερες το μηνα σε δοση προληψης μισο κουταλακι στα 100 ml

συχνη χρηση aloe vera στ νερο σε αλλες περιοδους (προστατευει και απο τα κοκκιδια )

μονιμη παροχη ριγανης μεσω της αυγοτροφης και για οσους παρουν η φτιαξουν σχετικο σκευασμα ,χρηση εκχυλισματος ριγανελαιου ή προπολης σε αυτοτροφη ή στο νερο (ευρυτερη προληψη και απο μικροβια )

παροχη κολιανδρου σε φρεσκια μορφη συχνα σαν χορταρικο (κυριως για μικροβια αυτο )

και φυσικα αποφυγη στη διατροφη σε οτι εχει σχεση με ζαχαρη ... και οι ετοιμες αυτοτροφες την τιμουν δεοντως για να κρυψουν την κατα τα αλλα νοστιμια και αγνοτητα τους .... το ιδιο ισχυει και για το μελι

καποια ή ολα τα παραπανω αν μπορει καποιος να τα συνδιασει 
http://www.avianweb.com/candida.html
http://www.peteducation.com/article....+1829&aid=3090
http://www.avianbiotech.com/Diseases/candida.htm
http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/er/infections.html
http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet...s-in-birds/809
http://www.wellvet.com/candida.html
http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm.../detail/173151
http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...wuergen_en.htm
http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...ion/gls_en.htm

----------


## Daminikos

Καλημέρα !!
Όχι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά ρωτάω γενικά για να έχω μια εικόνα ...!!

----------


## Ρία

ήμουν έτοιμη να ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα αλλά ανακάλυψα αυτό!

άκουσα κ εγώ πρόσφατα για το σκορδόνερο!

όμως έχω διαβασει στην διατροφή των παπαγαλων ότι το σκόρδο θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεται.... τελικά μπορώ να δώσω σκορδόνερο σε παπαγαλο;;; για τα καναρίνια άκουσα ότι είναι πολύ καλό κ προληπτικό για τους μήκυτες

----------


## jk21

Ρια δεν ειναι τυχαιο το γιατι εχω ριξει το βαρος πανω σε αλλα φυτα και φυσικες ουσιες ,οταν συνηθως προτεινω φυσικους τροπους προληψης ασθενειων .Εξηγησα νωριτερα στο ιδιο ποστ ,οτι το σκορδο εχει δραση ,αν το δινουμε αμεσα οταν σπαζουμε τις σκελιδες .Τοτε ειναι δραστικη η αλισινη του 

απο κει και περα το σκορδο εχει και αλλες ουσιες ,που καποιες *σε συχνη χρηση* ,μπορει να δημιουργησουν προβληματα αιμολυσης .Κυριως ομως στα θηλαστικα και οχι στα πτηνα .δες το αρθρο αυτο 

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet...nd-garlic.aspx

μην φοβασαι ομως για χρηση μια στις τοσες ! ισα ισα που σε ελλειψη φαρμακου ,σαν πρωτη βοηθεια ,ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## eleftheria

φαντάζομαι η αναλογία νερού-μηλοξυδου αφορά όλα τα πουλάκια (καναρίνια -κοκατιλ) και ποτίστρες και μπανακι για 8-10 ημερες?αν δεν έχεις δώσει καθολου η αναλογία ανεβαίνει σταδιακά?

----------


## jk21

ναι αφορα ολα τα πουλια .Αν εχει αποδοχη απο τα πουλια (αν πινουν νερο δηλαδη κανονικα ) δεν χρειαζεται σταδιακη αυξηση

----------

